# Post your 12-13 week potty shots



## MrsGax

So I know they are unreliable because of the genital tubercle, but I really want to compare all of them we can gather for fun! I cannot find anything online that compares multiple fetuses via ultrasound at this gestation. Obviously, cause it is unreliable, but some claim that they can tell, and others, say no. So post your 12 week potty shots and then lets update when we know for sure! :thumbup:

This my my 12 week 4 day potty shot and the tech said that it looks like a boy. Also based off of the nub too, but this is just potty shot fun.
 



Attached Files:







pottyshot12weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Baby3bakin

I have two shots from this pregnancy. Both taken when baby was measuring 13 weeks exactly. One looks like a hamburger and the other looks like a triangle with 3 dots. I guess they say they are unreliable because they can be so deceiving.. I do not know what gender my baby is yet.


----------



## Baby3bakin

:)


----------



## MrsGax

Thank you for your post! They are very unreliable, but it is still fun to compare them :) When do you find out?


----------



## Baby3bakin

Not until birth thanks to my stubborn hubby so I'm left to send myself crazy in the meantime lol!! Are you finding out?!


----------



## MrsGax

Baby3bakin said:


> Not until birth thanks to my stubborn hubby so I'm left to send myself crazy in the meantime lol!! Are you finding out?!

OMG not until birth!?!?! That is insane! DH is trying to make us wait another month and I am losing my mind already! hahaha. I am so impatient. There is this place by my house that swears they can tell by 13 weeks, and I am soooo tempted to go, but I won't until after 15/16 weeks so that the potty shot will hopefully be more reliable. We have another scan on the 25th, and I will be 15 weeks, but it is with my Dr and I know Dr's are usually not fun with gender guessing/looking early. So I am not even thinking we will see anything on that one. Just a quick look at baby. I want to know now! I thought boy for a long time, then suddenly my mom and I thought girl, then got told possibly boy by 2 techs, so now I do not know lol. DH says girl. But who knows. I just want healthy, but nowwww I am losing it haha. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Baby3bakin

lol!! We found out with both my sons so this "waiting" is new to me and I do not like it! Haha! I would love a girl because we don't have one but I'm convincd that I will only ever have boys! I don't mind to be honest. Having lost a baby at 3 months I'm quite happy as long as I'm holding baby and they are healthy! 
My earlier shots made me think boy at 13 weeks but my new 19 week look girly so just to add to the confusion.. Lol who knows! 
Make sure you update when you find out what you are having!


----------



## MrsGax

Baby3bakin said:


> lol!! We found out with both my sons so this "waiting" is new to me and I do not like it! Haha! I would love a girl because we don't have one but I'm convincd that I will only ever have boys! I don't mind to be honest. Having lost a baby at 3 months I'm quite happy as long as I'm holding baby and they are healthy!
> My earlier shots made me think boy at 13 weeks but my new 19 week look girly so just to add to the confusion.. Lol who knows!
> Make sure you update when you find out what you are having!

So sorry for your loss. That is how I feel as well. I honestly would love to have a girl as my mom and I are inseparable and a little girl would be so fun. But I am just so blessed to be here right now with this baby that I will be so happy with whatever. I just feel like I do not know what to do with a boy! Lol. I have always been a girls girl. Of course, I will learn. I asked DH today if he thinks my son will like me or consider me his best friend haha... he said yes, he will love you. I hope so! But this baby COULD still be a girl! Do you have your 19 week shot? Your early shots make me think both haha... I do not know, I am not good and guessing, but I still guess for fun. Trying to get the skill. I def will update this thread! You update as well! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

I never imagined myself with boys either as I am also a girls girl but here I am with two! Lol. They are beautiful, very protective of their mummy.
Here is the link to my 19 week shots. There are two potty shot pictures 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2053107-19-week-potty-shot-gender.html


----------



## MrsGax

Baby3bakin said:


> I never imagined myself with boys either as I am also a girls girl but here I am with two! Lol. They are beautiful, very protective of their mummy.
> Here is the link to my 19 week shots. There are two potty shot pictures
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2053107-19-week-potty-shot-gender.html

I think your baby looks like a girl to me! I can't wait until you give birth to see!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Aw I hope so! I will update!


----------



## Cryssie

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg

12.6 potty shot. Still a girl at 26 weeks.


----------



## MrsGax

Cryssie said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg
> 
> 12.6 potty shot. Still a girl at 26 weeks.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## shortnstumpy

Here is mine. This is from our NT scan baby was measuring 12+6 and the ultrasound tech was pretty sure it's a boy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 62


----------



## MrsGax

shortnstumpy said:


> Here is mine. This is from our NT scan baby was measuring 12+6 and the ultrasound tech was pretty sure it's a boy!

Thank you for posting! :flower:


----------



## hmusgrove

3 Techs looked at this potty shot and all said boy, but not 100% sure. What do ya'll think? :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGax

hmusgrove said:


> View attachment 696391
> 
> 
> 3 Techs looked at this potty shot and all said boy, but not 100% sure. What do ya'll think? :thumbup:

Thank you for posting! I am not sure.... It is a hard one... Cause like it looks like the "hamburger" for girls, but that does not happen until later on I have read... but if they say boy, then they must know better! Are you hoping for boy or girl? It is so interesting how different little ones look around 12 weeks... when are you finding out??? I am dying to know now lol. I have been researching potty shots of boys and girls. From what I have read, it seems that when they say boy, if it is just 3 dots close together in a triangle, then it was a girl. And I have read that they will say girl at 12 or so weeks and then a wiener grows a few weeks later! Sooo who knows :) But I cannot wait until we know to update!


----------



## hmusgrove

Well we were hoping for a girl, but I'm pretty sure it's a boy, I've felt like it was a boy all along! But we're still excited! We have a little boy now, and he's our world :) We find out for sure like a week before Christmas! How bout you? What are you hoping for? When do you find out?


----------



## amarie626

Hello. This is fun. I was really hoping for girl since this will probably be our last baby. I have two sons, and a step daughter. She really wants a sister as when she visits her mom she has three brothers there... So she doesn't have any sisters.. The tech guessed boy at 13weeks by potty shot... Then at 17weeks I had the same tech and she looked quick when I asked and said she thought she told me last time and said yep boy.. But no pic... I was hoping to get a pic at 17 weeks so I could compare to my last ds potty shot but she barely looked let alone gave me a pic.... Of course I'm just thrilled to know baby seems healthy so far after this same tech got us worried that she saw a cyst on baby's head (specialist confirmed noting wrong was showing...) but I still can't help but hope for a girl. I'm pretty sure boy just bc that's what she said... But still holding out for our 20week scan on November 26th. Here's my 13 week potty shot


----------



## amarie626

Here's the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MrsGax

hmusgrove said:


> Well we were hoping for a girl, but I'm pretty sure it's a boy, I've felt like it was a boy all along! But we're still excited! We have a little boy now, and he's our world :) We find out for sure like a week before Christmas! How bout you? What are you hoping for? When do you find out?

That is good! It will be so interesting to see the different potty shots. I have heard that they mostly get it wrong saying it is a girl at 12-13 weeks and then baby grows a wiener in a few weeks. :haha: Omg a week before christmas?! I am losing my mind now lol. I just want to know. I am not good with waiting to find out stuff. I always ruin all my surprises haha. We truthfully will be happy with either, but I know DH is hoping for a boy, and I just have always pictured a little girl for us. I am hoping to find out at my next appt I will be almost 16 weeks... so even if Dr does not want to guess, I will just ask for fun! If not, we are going to an elective place at 17 weeks right before DH's b day and will be finding out then. We have another US on Dec 30th, but that is way too long to wait lol. I am impatient. It is life changing to find out! I am so thankful for either way, but I want to pick names and all that. :)


----------



## MrsGax

amarie626 said:


> Hello. This is fun. I was really hoping for girl since this will probably be our last baby. I have two sons, and a step daughter. She really wants a sister as when she visits her mom she has three brothers there... So she doesn't have any sisters.. The tech guessed boy at 13weeks by potty shot... Then at 17weeks I had the same tech and she looked quick when I asked and said she thought she told me last time and said yep boy.. But no pic... I was hoping to get a pic at 17 weeks so I could compare to my last ds potty shot but she barely looked let alone gave me a pic.... Of course I'm just thrilled to know baby seems healthy so far after this same tech got us worried that she saw a cyst on baby's head (specialist confirmed noting wrong was showing...) but I still can't help but hope for a girl. I'm pretty sure boy just bc that's what she said... But still holding out for our 20week scan on November 26th. Here's my 13 week potty shot

Hi! You are probably having a boy if she told you at 17 weeks especially! But you never know! Maybe it will be a girl! Do you feel like the baby is a boy? Sorry the tech scared you! That is no fun! They did the same thing to my friend at an ultrasound and she was panicking, but all turned out well. Your potty shot looks boyish to me too! But then again, I am not a tech, so I really cannot tell. I just am interested to compare all early potty shots to see if some look boy and then are girl and if some look girl and then are boy. Or if they are true to what they say.


----------



## MrsGax

Does anyone think my potty shot can actually be a girl?? lol I am dying to know.


----------



## amarie626

MrsGax said:


> Does anyone think my potty shot can actually be a girl?? lol I am dying to know.

I think it looks like mine. And I was told boy so i would say boy. It will be really interesting to see what we are having. Potty shots aren't the best to go off of. So what looks like boy can be a girl from these views. I have a hunch mines a boy.... Lol just bc we hoped girl... I confirm in two weeks. When do you get your next ultrasound?


----------



## amarie626

MrsGax said:


> amarie626 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. This is fun. I was really hoping for girl since this will probably be our last baby. I have two sons, and a step daughter. She really wants a sister as when she visits her mom she has three brothers there... So she doesn't have any sisters.. The tech guessed boy at 13weeks by potty shot... Then at 17weeks I had the same tech and she looked quick when I asked and said she thought she told me last time and said yep boy.. But no pic... I was hoping to get a pic at 17 weeks so I could compare to my last ds potty shot but she barely looked let alone gave me a pic.... Of course I'm just thrilled to know baby seems healthy so far after this same tech got us worried that she saw a cyst on baby's head (specialist confirmed noting wrong was showing...) but I still can't help but hope for a girl. I'm pretty sure boy just bc that's what she said... But still holding out for our 20week scan on November 26th. Here's my 13 week potty shot
> 
> Hi! You are probably having a boy if she told you at 17 weeks especially! But you never know! Maybe it will be a girl! Do you feel like the baby is a boy? Sorry the tech scared you! That is no fun! They did the same thing to my friend at an ultrasound and she was panicking, but all turned out well. Your potty shot looks boyish to me too! But then again, I am not a tech, so I really cannot tell. I just am interested to compare all early potty shots to see if some look boy and then are girl and if some look girl and then are boy. Or if they are true to what they say.Click to expand...

She barely looked bc she said she told me last time. She was kinda rude when I asked if she could see what baby was. Took a look and I didn't get to see.. Real quick and said yep I see something there... But said baby was moving about... So of she barely looked how does she know it wasn't the cord. I have feeling a boy but afraid t believe her since she was wrong about the other stuff.


----------



## MrsGax

amarie626 said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone think my potty shot can actually be a girl?? lol I am dying to know.
> 
> I think it looks like mine. And I was told boy so i would say boy. It will be really interesting to see what we are having. Potty shots aren't the best to go off of. So what looks like boy can be a girl from these views. I have a hunch mines a boy.... Lol just bc we hoped girl... I confirm in two weeks. When do you get your next ultrasound?Click to expand...

Yea, I know potty shots aren't the most reliable, I am just so interested to see if we get told boyish and then it ends up being girls or vice versa. I have a hunch mine is boy too... but idk why lol. DH thinks girl, so we will see. I think we get our next US on the 25th. I have an appt so I hope she does an US. I doubt she will show us the sex, but we will be going to an elective place the week after to find out gender anyways :) 



amarie626 said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amarie626 said:
> 
> 
> Hello. This is fun. I was really hoping for girl since this will probably be our last baby. I have two sons, and a step daughter. She really wants a sister as when she visits her mom she has three brothers there... So she doesn't have any sisters.. The tech guessed boy at 13weeks by potty shot... Then at 17weeks I had the same tech and she looked quick when I asked and said she thought she told me last time and said yep boy.. But no pic... I was hoping to get a pic at 17 weeks so I could compare to my last ds potty shot but she barely looked let alone gave me a pic.... Of course I'm just thrilled to know baby seems healthy so far after this same tech got us worried that she saw a cyst on baby's head (specialist confirmed noting wrong was showing...) but I still can't help but hope for a girl. I'm pretty sure boy just bc that's what she said... But still holding out for our 20week scan on November 26th. Here's my 13 week potty shot
> 
> Hi! You are probably having a boy if she told you at 17 weeks especially! But you never know! Maybe it will be a girl! Do you feel like the baby is a boy? Sorry the tech scared you! That is no fun! They did the same thing to my friend at an ultrasound and she was panicking, but all turned out well. Your potty shot looks boyish to me too! But then again, I am not a tech, so I really cannot tell. I just am interested to compare all early potty shots to see if some look boy and then are girl and if some look girl and then are boy. Or if they are true to what they say.Click to expand...
> 
> She barely looked bc she said she told me last time. She was kinda rude when I asked if she could see what baby was. Took a look and I didn't get to see.. Real quick and said yep I see something there... But said baby was moving about... So of she barely looked how does she know it wasn't the cord. I have feeling a boy but afraid t believe her since she was wrong about the other stuff.Click to expand...

Yea, that is hard. I would not trust her since she was wrong and gave you a scare.. is she the only tech that can do your US? Can you go to one of those elective places? Ours only costs 25 bucks which I think is a great deal to see baby again.


----------



## MrsGax

I have decided to go to an elective ultrasound place tonight :) 99% accuracy from 13 weeks and on! I am not going to paint anything pink or blue until 20 weeks... but I am so excited! :happydance:

I am hoping to add another potty shot to this thread as well! So I will report back later.


----------



## hmusgrove

MrsGax said:


> hmusgrove said:
> 
> 
> Well we were hoping for a girl, but I'm pretty sure it's a boy, I've felt like it was a boy all along! But we're still excited! We have a little boy now, and he's our world :) We find out for sure like a week before Christmas! How bout you? What are you hoping for? When do you find out?
> 
> That is good! It will be so interesting to see the different potty shots. I have heard that they mostly get it wrong saying it is a girl at 12-13 weeks and then baby grows a wiener in a few weeks. :haha: Omg a week before christmas?! I am losing my mind now lol. I just want to know. I am not good with waiting to find out stuff. I always ruin all my surprises haha. We truthfully will be happy with either, but I know DH is hoping for a boy, and I just have always pictured a little girl for us. I am hoping to find out at my next appt I will be almost 16 weeks... so even if Dr does not want to guess, I will just ask for fun! If not, we are going to an elective place at 17 weeks right before DH's b day and will be finding out then. We have another US on Dec 30th, but that is way too long to wait lol. I am impatient. It is life changing to find out! I am so thankful for either way, but I want to pick names and all that. :)Click to expand...

I know, I think I might die waiting until Christmas! I'm the most impatient person ever! I feel like my 12 week scan was centuries ago and it was really not even 2 weeks ago! lol! We already have a boy name picked out because we're pretty sure it's a boy, we are thankful either way as well! :) We just want a healthy baby!


----------



## hmusgrove

MrsGax said:


> I have decided to go to an elective ultrasound place tonight :) 99% accuracy from 13 weeks and on! I am not going to paint anything pink or blue until 20 weeks... but I am so excited! :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping to add another potty shot to this thread as well! So I will report back later.

OOH CAN'T WAIT!!! MAKE SURE YOU POST AS SOON AS YOU FIND OUT!!!! I hope you get another shot so I can compare! lol :happydance:


----------



## amarie626

MrsGax said:


> I have decided to go to an elective ultrasound place tonight :) 99% accuracy from 13 weeks and on! I am not going to paint anything pink or blue until 20 weeks... but I am so excited! :happydance:
> 
> I am hoping to add another potty shot to this thread as well! So I will report back later.

Can't wait to see. :) I get ultrasound every two weeks bc they are watching my cerbix. so maybe next week they will tell me. But in two weeks I go to the place for the anatomy scan.


----------



## MrsGax

Hiii! The tech said she is 99% sure it is a BOY!!! She was so sure of herself! She told us we could go shopping for sure. I still won't! But I really do believe it is a boy! So exciting! My friend went there early around 13 weeks and they were def right with her little boy! I got a 10 minute dvd and that was worth the whole experience :)


----------



## MrsGax

I will post photos tomorrow! :)


----------



## Baby3bakin

Congrats MrsGax how exciting!!


----------



## MrsGax

Baby3bakin said:


> Congrats MrsGax how exciting!!

Thank you! I totally had a dream it was a girl last night! So I am in denial hahaha. But 4 techs have said boy... with like 100% confidence. It is just so crazy to find out so soon... I told DH watch it be a girl at 20 weeks! I am still excited. Baby is so healthy, I am so thankful!


----------



## Baby3bakin

You won't be confident in what baby is until you can see those bits for yourself! That's normal! If dreams are anything to go by I had the most realistic dream last night and my baby was a boy!


----------



## MrsGax

Baby3bakin said:


> You won't be confident in what baby is until you can see those bits for yourself! That's normal! If dreams are anything to go by I had the most realistic dream last night and my baby was a boy!

Lol... I feel like you are having a girl! How much longer til you find out?? I def won't be confident until way later! But I am just so blessed with a healthy baby. Biggest blessing of my life.


----------



## amarie626

Congrats! That's exciting. I would wait to shop too. I can probably find out at my US check next week, but the big scan is in two weeks , so I don't know if I want o wait until then. I guess it depends on if I have the same lady next week... I'm anxious to know and nervous at the same time. I fell its boy based in my pics, but still kinda hope they were wrong and it's a girl. I would love to give my step daughter a sister....


----------



## MrsAmk

I am 99.99% sure its a boy! lol
 



Attached Files:







Baby #2 at 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Baby3bakin

MrsGax said:


> Baby3bakin said:
> 
> 
> You won't be confident in what baby is until you can see those bits for yourself! That's normal! If dreams are anything to go by I had the most realistic dream last night and my baby was a boy!
> 
> Lol... I feel like you are having a girl! How much longer til you find out?? I def won't be confident until way later! But I am just so blessed with a healthy baby. Biggest blessing of my life.Click to expand...

Not until baby is born!! I live in Australia and they don't do elective ultrasounds here otherwise ild be sneaking down without the hubby don't you worry! Lol


----------



## amarie626

Well I had a different tech at my 19w1d scan on Wednesday. So she asked if she was looking BN legs. I told her yes. That last tech guessed at 13w so I was curious if baby still what guessed. And yepper our little jelly bean is a baby boy. No new updated pics tho. She just showed me kinda quick. So when I go for anatomy scan on Tues I'm going to act like we don't know so they will take a new pic with I'm a boy on it..


----------



## MrsGax

Just wanted to update that the baby is definitely a boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Baby3bakin

Just wanted to update and say I ended up with a little fella so my feeling was correct :)


----------



## mommy2be1003

I know totally early but this is my 11 week 3 day potty shot... Tech is thinking boy because of the very noticeable parts but said although she's quite sure not to get my hopes up 100%. I go in Saturday for a private gender scan and I will be 15 1/2 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommy2be1003

Wow mrsgax our potty shots look identical!




MrsGax said:


> So I know they are unreliable because of the genital tubercle, but I really want to compare all of them we can gather for fun! I cannot find anything online that compares multiple fetuses via ultrasound at this gestation. Obviously, cause it is unreliable, but some claim that they can tell, and others, say no. So post your 12 week potty shots and then lets update when we know for sure! :thumbup:
> 
> This my my 12 week 4 day potty shot and the tech said that it looks like a boy. Also based off of the nub too, but this is just potty shot fun.


----------



## babylove x

13w2d he was measurong 13w4d. Confirmed multiple times.
 



Attached Files:







photo_zpsd1a9d59e.png
File size: 149.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Hall Family

Hi ladies, this does sound like fun trying to guess. I am not going to find out but I think its fun trying to guess ourselves lol I can't tell whats a nub or not lol

Heres a pic 12w3d what do you think, boy or girl? Heart beat was 166 :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot baby hall.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mumoftwo88

MY 12 WEEK POTTY SHOT ;) sonographer said he was leaning towards a boy
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 19


----------

